# Locating buried electric line



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

We always do the digtess / 811. I am talking about a private electric line that the utility company won’t locate.

We have some work to do in an area where an electric line for the homeowner’s waterwell is buried - somewhere. Due to the layout of the house, driveway, etc it is really hard to guess which way it is run. 

I am guessing the waterline and electric run in the same trench so I really want to avoid hitting them and making a big mess. Is there anyway to find these?


----------



## Chris Doom (Mar 21, 2019)

bdog1234 said:


> We always do the digtess / 811. I am talking about a private electric line that the utility company won’t locate.
> 
> We have some work to do in an area where an electric line for the homeowner’s waterwell is buried - somewhere. Due to the layout of the house, driveway, etc it is really hard to guess which way it is run.
> 
> I am guessing the waterline and electric run in the same trench so I really want to avoid hitting them and making a big mess. Is there anyway to find these?


If you have an Irrigation supply house around you they may have one of these you can borrow, it's called a valve locator, also called a wire tracer. technically it's called a null detector. You attach the red lead to one end of the un-energized wire and the black lead to a good ground, dial up a good current into the red lead and you can follow the wire underground anywhere by where the sound "isn't" in your headphones and on your meter on your handheld. 
If you want any tips on how to use it. I have 25+years with those, you can call me, I'm a master with those.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...p/B002JB005S&usg=AOvVaw0uON99jMqmxxJpf_5CW8Rz


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't assume that.

I did an addition in a rural area, and there was a trench for the water, a few feet over a trench for the power, a trench for the sewer, and in a long sweeping curve that I've never been able to figure out, a different trench for the fire suppression water. Even though it ran the EXACT same place as the sewer. 

Those locators are pretty good. You can usually hire an outfit that has them. There are some where they can put a wire into a water line, and trace those out as well.

Another option is to uncover the pipe where it leave's the well house, and see which way it goes. Do the same at the residence, and you "might" have an idea of how it runs.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Don't assume that.
> 
> I did an addition in a rural area, and there was a trench for the water, a few feet over a trench for the power, a trench for the sewer, and in a long sweeping curve that I've never been able to figure out, a different trench for the fire suppression water. Even though it ran the EXACT same place as the sewer.
> 
> ...


"Might" is an understatement lol.
I put up a garage for my mom last spring, didn't think there was any way we would hit the underground electric, even cheated the garage away from the house a little bit just in case.

Well I cheated it right on top of the electric, drilled right through it on the second post hole 
The line took a long sweeping turn for no apparent reason still can't figure out why it was out that far.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

mrcat said:


> "Might" is an understatement lol.
> I put up a garage for my mom last spring, didn't think there was any way we would hit the underground electric, even cheated the garage away from the house a little bit just in case.
> 
> Well I cheated it right on top of the electric, drilled right through it on the second post hole
> ...


Are you new to this or something? Long sweeping turns allow the electrons to flow easier. :laughing:


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

B.Johnson said:


> Are you new to this or something? Long sweeping turns allow the electrons to flow easier. :laughing:


Well I didn't think it had to be THAT long and sweeping for ease of electron flowage. 
:laughing:

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I use all fashion way 2 bent copper wires to locate anything, electric, water, sewer, gas... never fails works better than the trace tools utility company use. Tested 100 times against them, never failed.

For the newer installations, they are more accurate because now you have an attached trace-wire along the run... but older installations they always off.

Just a few months ago I was doing an estimate and the guys next door were trying to repair a sewer line, the guy was spot digging trying to find the pipe which had a bend in it to avoid the cleanout in the driveway. When I got there I walked into the house they were already looking for it when I was leaving about 30 min later they still spot digging... So I took the wires I have in my truck and outlined the whole sewer run for them and I left.
I ran into excavation guy about a week ago in a plumbing supply store and he gave me $10 said the coffee on me because I saved them a lot of time and grief.

This is an old trick I learned from an old timer excavation guy he said this trick never failed him and me also.

Good luck

P.S Someone made a video about that


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Between being on my own and working for my dad, that amounts to over 50 years in the excavating business. 

Witching is like calling California psychic 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

mrcat said:


> ..........The line took a long sweeping turn for no apparent reason still can't figure out why it was out that far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


99 out of 100 times, it's due to a pile of dirt or lumber or someone's truck that won't start in the way when the guy with the trencher shows up.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I've seen guys do it but, I don't trust in it.

I've never had any luck trying it, I must have too much negative energy.

The Seektech SR-20 works pretty darn well though.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> Are you new to this or something? Long sweeping turns allow the electrons to flow easier. :laughing:


Only when it goes into the house, does not work if you want to sell power back to the grid :jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

sunkist said:


> Only when it goes into the house, does not work if you want to sell power back to the grid :jester:


That's half true. When the AC cycle changes the next 1/120th of a second, it's false.


----------



## Chris Doom (Mar 21, 2019)

tgeb said:


> I've seen guys do it but, I don't trust in it.
> 
> I've never had any luck trying it, I must have too much negative energy.
> 
> The Seektech SR-20 works pretty darn well though.


lol


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I can witch water, but not electricity. Probably a genetic deficiency.

I did one last month with a metal detector. It was aluminum wire leading to an out building. Was able to find the wire with no problem and even tell how far underground it was.
One place it was only 1" deep.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

greg24k said:


> I use all fashion way 2 bent copper wires to locate anything, electric, water, sewer, gas... never fails works better than the trace tools utility company use. Tested 100 times against them, never failed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you believe in the Easter Bunny too...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I bet you believe in the Easter Bunny too...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Don't bet, might lose a shirt :whistling


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Witching = random chance.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Just start digging, you'll find the line where you least expect it.

Tom


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

They give you a mark-out based on within 2' of the line on each side.

So you have a 4' path where utility should be located.

You hit something within the 4' it's on you, you hit something on the outside of the 4' it's on them. That's the rule for the entire country I think.

I use the wires to double check and never been wrong.

The trick is to hold the wires the right way and apply the right amount of pressure yet allowing them to move freely.

Happy digging :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

greg24k said:


> They give you a mark-out based on within 2' of the line on each side.
> 
> So you have a 4' path where utility should be located.
> 
> You hit something within the 4' it's on you, you hit something on the outside of the 4' it's on them. That's the rule for the entire country I think.........:


18" and 36".


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

greg24k said:


> Don't bet, might lose a shirt :whistling


I'd take you up on that bet.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> 18" and 36".


Yes, something like this, I thought it was 24"-48" or maybe this was for gas I'm not sure, I use to have the chart when we were doing a lot of water and sewer taps.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

greg24k said:


> Yes, something like this, I thought it was 24"-48" or maybe this was for gas I'm not sure, I use to have the chart when we were doing a lot of water and sewer taps.


You'd have a 48" path if your utility was 12" wide (12+36).


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

480sparky said:


> 18" and 36".


Yep


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

greg24k said:


> They give you a mark-out based on within 2' of the line on each side.
> 
> So you have a 4' path where utility should be located.
> 
> ...




I have used that method a lot , but only for buried pipe. Never knew it worked for cable.
I learned it from a surveyor.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

All commercial work here burying plastic requires a color coded(blue =water, yellow N.Gas, Green? sewer? )12 gauge single strand wire buried above said plastic line/piping....or print plastic with metal strands warning tapes above items ~4-6".

Witching Tile easy in greenfields, I could see non frosted, poor, and dry soils not favoring witching...the winter freeze grinds up minerals, freeing them for plant use.....

For the wires to swing, requires the conductor to travel through the changing EM field, Walk at a steady pace.... Cross the line from BOTH directions, mark with flags, usually SOMETHING is half way between/below. 

It is One of the few things my Farmer Grandpa taught me that I still use regularly...

in town with old utilities abandoned, lots o crap to find..... And any over head high voltage does me in....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Fouthgeneration said:


> All commercial work here burying plastic requires a color coded(blue =water, yellow N.Gas, Green? sewer? )12 gauge single strand wire buried above said plastic line/piping....or print plastic with metal strands warning tapes above items ~4-6".
> 
> Witching Tile easy in greenfields, I could see non frosted, poor, and dry soils not favoring witching...the winter freeze grinds up minerals, freeing them for plant use.....
> 
> ...


It's a load of sh!t....you got lucky.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Inner 10: It is the stuff you *KNOW* can *NEVER* be true that will be your personal "Pearl Harbor" event...

For me and a % of other witching tile and other buried utilities work, I personally have never tried it different soil types....

Very few people understand completely the theory & Maths of special relativity, but use it every day in GPS applications...


Remember, there are just as many stars in the day time as night, but the human eye can't see them, as we're blinded by the Sun's brightness......


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

I think that you are saying is that Inner is blinded by your brightness. :jester:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

B.Johnson said:


> I think that you are saying is that Inner is blinded by your brightness. :jester:


I think that you're saying is exactly what he is saying :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

B.Johnson said:


> I think that you are saying is that Inner is blinded by your brightness. :jester:


Yeah that's it, only a select few are born with the ability to dowse, scientists can't explain it but it's understood completely by a brick layer. ...But I just can't get a grasp on the "theory and maths of special relativity"

......Or......it's about as real as Santa Clause....because every damn time someone does a study all these legendary dowsers seem to foget how to dowse. Even when thousands of dollars are up for grabs they just get performance anxiety. 

They are the same as physics, or mediums, or any other bull****ter. 

Look up James Randi, he offered up a huge sums of money to anyone who could prove they could dowse and no one ever collected.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I'm glad he didn't offer a huge amount the wire theory that is not working because his A$$ be broke by now :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

greg24k said:


> I'm glad he didn't offer a huge amount the wire theory that is not working because his A$$ be broke by now :laughing:


It ran for 50 years and no one ever won, numerous dowsers were tested. All they ever did was make excuses about the sun or the cameras and crap like that.


----------



## Capitalist (May 9, 2019)

Personally I made friends with a private utility contractor. He is 100% on his own so he is better than any of the low paid big company guys I have met, with the exception of his best friend who works for USIC.

I watched his buddy locate a PVC water line with no tracer that the city could not find.

He came out and put his locator in power mode. He said that since there were no overhead lines and the adjacent homes were powered from the back side, he could catch a faint tone off the water heaters being grounded to the water service. I couldn't hear a damn thing in the tone variation, but first pass he said, "spot here."

There it was! Guy was a gifted vet.

Anyway, find a good private utility location contractor nearby. Tell him you will give him a hundred if he swings by after work and tones a line for you. Its cheaper than a 10k locator and the private guys are usually much more gifted with a locator than a guy that doesn't do it every day for years or one that is just trying to collect a paycheck.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> It ran for 50 years and no one ever won, numerous dowsers were tested. All they ever did was make excuses about the sun or the cameras and crap like that.


His challenge got nothing to do with what we talking about... His proposal was that if anyone can demonstrate evidence of any *supernatural power * he will pay 1m dollars.

The wire trick is nothing new, it's a common reaction of the earth's magnetic field. 

Before I get to the point, just wanna share a story that happened a while back, it has something to do with this wire trick but since I have time I will share this story maybe some will find it interesting maybe even useful if they have a run-in with something like this.

A few years back I was building a house and I had a lot next to it for another house. 
I was starting to get ready to build on it, so when I had a mark-out done, the water company marked a water line on that empty lot. I went to the township and looked at the map and it showed that there was never a house there.
I went back and took my wires and started to look for it... and sure enough, I picked up water lateral and my wires stopped reacting right after the sidewalk indicating there was nothing.
I took a shovel and started to dig around between the sidewalk and the curb and there it was dead on the broken water curb box. The mark-out was off by about 18".

I said to myself if there is water there has to be sewer, so I was walking up and down but couldn't find it. I told my excavation guy I found the water so we only need a road opening permit for the sewer.

After a month or so when I was ready to bring the water and sewer into the house, I told him before I start getting road opening permit, let's dig down get rid of this broken curb box and see what's going on there.
We dig down and it looked like there was more excavation going on because it was lots of rock under it so we went down lower and sure enough there was the sewer lateral about 1' below the water lateral and being over and under is why the wires reacted only in that spot.

I still end up opening the road and replacing the water lateral because it was filled with cement... The reason for that I found out later one builder had 2 lots there and he builds the house which I knocked down to put a new house but he never subdivided the property into 2 lots. But when he was building the house, he did the water and sewer laterals for that second lot but he never built the second house. About 10-15 years prior the town re-lined the water main, so every lateral connected to the house, was blown out, but since this lateral ended at the curb nobody knew it was there and all the stuff from re-lining dried up inside.

Now back to the point I was trying to make. So right after I found the water line using my wires, there was a retired college science professor living someplace down the block and before that he would stop by if he saw me and would say how nicely everything is progressing.

So I caught him one day and I asked him about this wire trick and how this works and I don't remember word for word but he said that everything got to do with the magnetic fields. 

When the wires facing forward and you over something in the ground, something was generated from external fields which came and returned from some sort of a load which made the wires rotate in an opposed way and when you move away and there is nothing in the ground it was canceling some sort of reaction and because of that the external magnetic fields were greatly reduced and the wires were returning to its current position.

So the wires do work, who used them for that know that, who tried and didn't work don't use them.
I speak from experience been using them here and there close to 40 yrs and they never mislead me once, even located a wire under concrete floor with wire-mesh in it and marked accurately the direction run inside of the deli when my friend was doing remodeling and it worked with wire-mesh in the floor, but the wires only reacted to the electrical wire. Go figure :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Capitalist said:


> ........Anyway, find a good private utility location contractor nearby. Tell him you will give him a hundred if he swings by after work and tones a line for you. ...........


I won't even start my truck for that, let alone haul out a locator to a job site.

A c-note is an insult.


----------



## Capitalist (May 9, 2019)

480sparky said:


> I won't even start my truck for that, let alone haul out a locator to a job site.
> 
> 
> 
> A c-note is an insult.


This is why the friends part is important.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Capitalist said:


> This is why the friends part is important.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


With cheap friends like that, why would I need enemies?

Sent from MyOuthouse using ToiletPaper.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

greg24k said:


> His challenge got nothing to do with what we talking about... His proposal was that if anyone can demonstrate evidence of any *supernatural power * he will pay 1m dollars.
> 
> The wire trick is nothing new, it's a common reaction of the earth's magnetic field.


It's not, James Randi specifically tested Dowsers, if you were there at the time you could have made a hundread grand since you have super natural powers.

It's got nothing to do with the earth's magnetic feild, it's a load of horse sh!t. 

Just google the James Randi Dowsing Test.

http://undeceivingourselves.org/S-grea.htm

http://skepdic.com/dowsing.html


----------



## Capitalist (May 9, 2019)

480sparky said:


> With cheap friends like that, why would I need enemies?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from MyOuthouse using ToiletPaper.


I doubt you have any friends. I also doubt you have much money. 
You make locating sound a little too complex. End of the day 7-10 K and a man can buy a locator. Most just dont because they would rather pay someone like you because it is..... MUCH MUCH MUCH cheaper. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------

